# For you adult chocaholics



## Vicsetter (Nov 26, 2011)

Mr Cadbury met Miss Rowntree on a Double Decker. 
It was After Eight. 
They got off at Quality Street. 
He asked her name. "Polo, I'm the one with the hole" she said with a Wispa. 
"I'm Marathon, the one with the nuts" he replied. 
He touched her Creme Eggs and slipped his hand into her Snickers. 
He fondled her Flap J...acks and she rubbed his Tic Tacs. 
It was a moment for Celebrations as she screamed in Turkish Delight and he shot his chewy centre. 
But 3 days later his Sherbert Dib-Dab started to itch. 
Turns out Miss Rowntree had been with Bertie Bassett and he's got Allsorts!!!!


----------



## Steff (Nov 26, 2011)

ROFL  quite brilliant


----------



## KateR (Nov 26, 2011)

That's clever.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 26, 2011)

I think that's terrible news about Bertie.  I shall most certainly never want to eat him again ....


----------



## Vicsetter (Nov 26, 2011)

trophywench said:


> I think that's terrible news about Bertie.  I shall most certainly never want to eat him again ....



Probably just as well, he's mainly sugar and got married to Betty in 2009/


----------



## Caroline (Nov 28, 2011)

That is one understood mainly by people living in UK who are familiar with the brands of sweets we get here, and some of the slang expressions used. My friend in America didn't get it until it was explained.


----------



## AnnW (Nov 28, 2011)

Great, thanks !!


----------



## JaseyJas (Nov 28, 2011)

Ha ha ha good one as a recovering chocaholic myself I had to laugh, I do miss it though


----------

